# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Brett Wood's art thread...

## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

'

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## Celgress

Thanks for posting your artwork here. I like your style.  :Smile:

----------


## BrettWood

Thank you!

I call this one "Vahalla or broke....."

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## lam

Stunning artwork, BrettWood.  On a good day, I probably couldn't draw half that well.  Seaturtles are so cute; glad you decided to take a crack at drawing one. :Big Grin:

----------


## BrettWood

Genreal Grievous says look Ma I modified some Tie Fighters...

----------


## boltmonster

Great job. Keep up the good work.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

> Great job. Keep up the good work.


Thank you very much!

----------


## lam

And a late warm welcome to you BrettWood!  I am new around here as well.

----------


## BrettWood

> And a late warm welcome to you BrettWood!  I am new around here as well.


Hey thanks, welcome to you also!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Black Panther...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## Otto Gruenwald

Charlie Chaplin, Dr. Doom, Man-Thing, you got a cool and eclectic lineup!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

> Charlie Chaplin, Dr. Doom, Man-Thing, you got a cool and eclectic lineup!


Thank you! I try!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

space Cadet...

----------


## BrettWood

sketchbook page...

----------


## BrettWood

Master Chief from Halo in the sketchbook. With rockets! wasted so much of my life playing multi player Halo and I wouldn't change a thing.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

page 10 of Once Upon a Frying Pan issue 2. This is gonna be 3 issues and printed as a 60 page trade.

----------


## BrettWood

My inks over some of Oscar Martin's pencils.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

after the bars doodle...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

I got this idea for a 1 shot comic about the Golden Bullet.

----------


## BrettWood

[/url]

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

"Pardon me but those are my balloons."

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

El Camino

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

HULKBUSTER....

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan issue 3 page 1. With Steve Willhite writing the script and the plot for issue 3.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

The Silver Bullet... Nazi Werewolves must die!!!'

----------


## BrettWood

From about 6 years ago....

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan issue 3 page 4 . Art me story Steve Willhite.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

some changes...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan issue 3 page 6. There is gonna be a lot of word balloons on this page here.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

corona kid...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Sinestro

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

filters...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan issue 3 page 17.
Art me. Story by Steve Willhite.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan trade cover art. You can either surf, or you can fight!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan trade inset....

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Surreal Illustration.
a

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan trade back cover. Lines me, colors by the multi talented Steve Willhite who also wrote the story for the last 20 pages of the trade. Very soon it will be on Indiegogo!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## Zelena

Your works look like tattoos  :Smile:

----------


## BrettWood

thank you.
I'm probably having way more fun then I should be drawing these double page sketchbook studies. But here's another one.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

post it

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## dferpostiw

Desde o primeiro dia de existencia, o Bet365 foi diferente de seus concorrentes por sua maior variedade na linha, cobrindo nao apenas os principais campeonatos, mas tambem outras series e outros tipos de esporte, o que nenhum concorrente oferecia. 


https://bet365-brasil.com 

Bet365 
apostas no Brasil 
365bet 
Versao mobile bet365 
Registro na Bet365 
Bonus na Bet365 
apostas desportivas 
Bet 
365bet login 
365bet com

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan trade page 62. Just finishing up the lettering for this, last 20 pages written by Steve Willhite. 
Indiegogo campaign coming soon!

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

my lettering for Once Upon a Frying Pan trade...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

ok ok okok

----------


## BrettWood

Once Upon a Frying Pan trade paperback cover. Lines me and coloring by Steve Willhite. Steve came up with the sea of cheese idea. Look for the Indiegogo campaign soon. The book is completely finished, 72 pages.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## Starter Set

> 


Pretty awesome. Gratz.

----------


## BrettWood

thank you Starter Set!
Sloth from Goonies...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

The Batman of Zur-En-Arrh ...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

King Tubby

----------


## BrettWood

Buck Rogers Colonel Wilma Deering and Twiki...

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

ok this. deleted.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

re inked an old Captain Caveman drawing of mine a couple days ago in Procreate and made an 11x17 print on my Brother printer.

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/o...x6DYMZkQE7DE#/
Heres my Indiegogo campaign for Once Upon. a Frying Pan.:blink:

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood

Mr. MXYZPTLK

----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------


## BrettWood



----------

